# My review of SSStrings



## swsarrow (Jan 18, 2008)

*strings*

try first strings.* they wear like iron,* I have shot all the big name strings and so far they don't hold a candle to first strings, And I shoot alot!!!!!!


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the detail report, im currently looking into buying new strings.


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

*Scotts Strings*



fatboy95 said:


> I am posting my review of the strings I purchased from SSStrings. I really don't want to hear the fanboys whine. If you don't like hearing the truth from my experience then stop reading here.
> 
> When I got the strings I was at first very impressed. They looked like very nicely built strings. Servings looked tight and end loops looked good. I ordered a brown and tan set to match my 07 Synergy.
> 
> ...


You are not the only person I am having the same problems and so are alot of others They just will not speak up.Thank you for the post.Maybe other will come out with the truth to.


----------

